# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: Unicode & UTF8 Problem

## DOT DARK

سلام
Componet های Borland C++‎ Builder 6 یو تی اف 8 و Unicode پشتیبانی نمیکنن
همچنین string های اون هم یو تی اف 8 و Unicode پشتیبانی نمیکنن

کسی راه حلی واسه این مشکل داره؟
ممنون.

----------


## mds1365

سلام از QSTringconvert  در qt 6.1  استفاده کنید 
utf-16
utf-16ls
univode
utf-8
همه رو داره

----------

